# 59cm 7-11 Corsa Extra FS over on Serotta board



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Couple of Corsa's up for sale today.....*

No connection, but thought some of you guys might be interested. 

58cm 7-11 Corsa Extra on Serotta msg board: 
Not perfect shape and a mix of DA/105 gear, but still a nice original bike. 
http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25435

57cm Repainted Corsa on ebay: 
interesting bike with a fresh paint job....not a fan of the new colors on the old bike, but someone else might dig it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/EDDY-MERCKX-80s...1QQihZ020QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

